# How To Reverse My Electric Motor



## Tom Howland (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a 1 1/2hp capacitor start electric motor I'd like to run in reverse. I think it's off a table saw. It's now running a belt grinder. I'm consolidating space on the workbench and flipping the motor over I could gain 12 inches. The motor does not say it's reversible. It has 4 wires to connect to power but the wiring diagram shows that is for 110 or 220 volt running. I've been on u tube and really don't want to open it up and start cutting and splicing wires. So I'm thinking this is a non reversible motor and I should get a reversible one. What do you think?


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 14, 2016)

Maybe put the motor under the workbench and run the belt through a slot?  Or start cutting and splicing.


----------



## Tom Howland (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow!! I like that. Under the bench would free up even more space. Thanks.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 15, 2016)

Flip the motor over so the frame is on the opposite side pulley it's on now...


----------



## Fabrickator (Jun 15, 2016)

3 phase is reversible by swapping any two leads.  110V you're screwed except for remounting it to suit the purpose


----------



## Tom Howland (Jun 15, 2016)

RC. Flipping the motor would indeed reverse the rotation. But would also reverse the rotation of the belt grinder. Not good. Although if I put a twist in the pully belt that would drive the belt grinder correctly.


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 15, 2016)

Fabrickator said:


> 110V you're screwed except for remounting it to suit the purpose


You just need to reverse one of the windings.  On reversible single-phase motors both windings are brought out to terminals making it easy but it can be done on any single phase induction motor with a start winding.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 15, 2016)

Tom Howland said:


> RC. Flipping the motor would indeed reverse the rotation. But would also reverse the rotation of the belt grinder. Not good. Although if I put a twist in the pully belt that would drive the belt grinder correctly.



If the motor needs to be reversed flipping it from the right side to the left side would do what you want. Look at the pulley end of the motor, flip the case over and it is reversed.. Don't believe me unbolt it try it and watch.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 15, 2016)

you could try to reverse the capacitor leads and the motor pairings.
you'll want to discharge the cap first, for safety.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 15, 2016)

Most motors can be reversed by reconnecting some leads, but not all. Some you have to pick up the leads from the windings, cut them apart and add another lead. It is not really difficult but you have to know what you are doing. After reconnecting the leads they all need to be tied back down to the windings and spray painted with motor winding varnish ( or use a bottle of your wife's clear finger nail polish. It works excellent). this is to hold everything tight so vibration doesn't make them eventually break or short. I have rarely found a motor that cannot be made reversible with a little work.


----------



## Tom Howland (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you all for the feed back. I'm going to mount the motor under the work bench as that cleans up the space and gives me more work area.


----------

